# Schwimmen mit der Smartwatch?



## Neronimo (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Da ich jetzt doch irgendwie mit meinem Z3 zufrieden bin (ich war immer zufrieden, aber neidisch auf die S7 Besitzer ), habe ich mir etwas neues zum Geld rausschmeißen gesucht, und, nach einem Gespräch mit nem Freund über die Apple Watch, mich mit Smartwatches auseinandergesetzt.

Für Applenutzer ist die Wahl ja einfach, und die "Konfiguration" einer Apple Watch macht Appletypisch auch Spaß, aber bringen würde sie mir ja nix.
Also hab ich mir die Android Pendants angesehen, und mich für die Moto 260 (gen 2) entschieden, da die einfach mehr nach ner wertigen Uhr aussieht als z.B die Gear S2. Gäb  zwar noch die Huawei Watch, aber die hat keinen Lichtsensor zur automatischen Regelung.

Ich hab auch gelesen dass die Moto 360 nach IP67 zertifiziert ist. 
Auf Wikipedia steht "Schutz gegen zeitweiliges eintauchen"
Von meinem Z3 (was komischerweise 67 *und *6*8 *zertifiziert ist. Kann man mir dass auch noch erklären? ) weiß ich dass 67 theoretisch 30 Minuten Wasserdicht Wasserabweisend bedeutet.
Doch wie weit kann man dass ausweiten? Kann ich mit der Uhr auch problemlos 2-3 Stunden im Schwimmbad rumhängen? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Test über eine Langzeitbelastung mit Wasser konnte ich leider nicht finden 
Und wieso ist es so schwer eine *Uhr *einfach Wasserdicht bis meinetwegen 30 Meter (welche nicht mechanisch ist) zu machen? Ist es mit unnötig hohen Kosten verbunden, oder liegt's daran dass die Hersteller keine Lust haben eine Uhr mit Wasserschaden zu bezahlen?


Grüße und mit Dank
Neronimo


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2016)

"Wasserdicht" in dem Sinne was ein Normalsterblicher darunter versteht (man kanns in die Badewanne legen und es passiert nix) ists erst dann, wenn die zweite Ziffer der IP-Kennzeichnung 8 oder höher ist.

Wenn du mit nem IP67-Gerät ins Schwimmbad tauchen gehst ist das Ding üblicherweise danach tot - die Klasse "7" schützt gegen "verdammt ich habs ins Wasser fallen lassen, ich hols sofort wieder raus", nicht gegen "ich geh damit baden". 


Und nein, es ist nicht schwierig eine Uhr wasserdicht bis 30m zu machen. Es kostet nur mehr Geld das zu machen.


----------



## Neronimo (3. Juni 2016)

Na dass sind ja gute Nachrichten 

Schade, also muss ich mir, falls ich sie mir kaufe, jedes mal vorm Schwimmen vom Handgelenk puhlen...

Aber dass können nicht mehr als 10 ct sein pro Uhr um die Wasser"dicht" zu machen. Ich wäre sogar bereit dafür dann den Standard 10€ Aufschlag zu zahlen , Hauptsache sie kann das was die Uhren von meinem Dad und meinem Kumpel können, nämlich mit mir ins Wasser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

Mit IP 67 kannst du nach 30 Minuten schwimmen sicher sein das kein Wasser mehr raus läuft. Selbst wenn dort 10 Bar steht bedeutet es nicht das die diesen Wasserdruck in real aushält.
30m wäre schon eine Hausnummer und es sind eben letztlich die Kosten. Wasserdicht gilt auch nicht lebenslänglich da Dichtungen altern und verhärten. Stöße, Temperaturschwankungen, Hautfett und was sonst an den Kadaver kommt bzw an die Uhr kann die Lebensdauer einschränken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2016)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Aber dass können nicht mehr als 10 ct sein pro Uhr um die Wasser"dicht" zu machen. Ich wäre sogar bereit dafür dann den Standard 10€ Aufschlag zu zahlen , Hauptsache sie kann das was die Uhren von meinem Dad und meinem Kumpel können, nämlich mit mir ins Wasser



Bei Smartwatches ist die Wasserdichtmacherei ein bisschen schwieriger da die Teile auf jeden Quadratmillimeter Innenfläche angewiesen sind und "neuartige" Hardware/Displays usw. verwendet werden. Da funktionierts halt nicht einfach nen Dichtungsring außenrum anzupassen und zuzuschrauben, da müsste die ganze Uhr drauf ausgelegt werden. Und das kostet wohl keine Ahnung 30-50€ Aufschlag. UNd das ist die Breite Masse einfach nicht bereit zu zahlen.

bei den "herkömmlichen" Uhren ist das gar kein Ding die sind von Natur aus mittlerweile ja sehr sehr ausgereift und unempfindlich. Da ist gefühlt jede 20€-Uhr wasserdicht weils hier wirklich ein 3-cent-Dichtungsring tut.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit IP 67 kannst du nach 30 Minuten schwimmen sicher sein das kein Wasser mehr raus läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




der is gut, den mussich mir merken^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei Smartwatches ist die Wasserdichtmacherei ein bisschen schwieriger da die Teile auf jeden Quadratmillimeter Innenfläche angewiesen sind und "neuartige" Hardware/Displays usw. verwendet werden. Da funktionierts halt nicht einfach nen Dichtungsring außenrum anzupassen und zuzuschrauben, da müsste die ganze Uhr drauf ausgelegt werden. Und das kostet wohl keine Ahnung 30-50€ Aufschlag. UNd das ist die Breite Masse einfach nicht bereit zu zahlen.


Nebenbei werden ja auch gerne Kunststoffe verwendet wo es dann schwer ist etwas verschrauben zu können und das Material bietet als solches keine solche Festigkeit wie man es bei Stahl und Co gewohnt ist


----------

